# Ringing in The New Year, Steelhead style



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Had the pleasure of taking my wife out for some fishing today. She was excited to get out since it had been a while between trips. I was excited to see the water up as we got to the launch, and with the impending snow storm coming in, I thought our chances may be decent....
It didn't take long to get things rolling, the first run we plugged we hooked a powerful fish that took my wife into a log jam...Thinking the fish was off, we had all but given up when suddenly it popped up near the surface still hooked, but still snagged around part of the log jam. Well after all of that I managed to get it in the net, just to have the boat pinch the net against the log jam so I could never scoop it up. Unfortunatley, it came unhooked and swam away, but we did get a great look at it, it was a nice 5-6 pound chromer with a beauty of a pink stripe... 
Next hook up was a hit n spit, but 5 minutes later we hooked and landed this little steelie:










After a little lull in the action, we managed to hook another fish while anchored. Another smaller fish, but this one gave her a nice little fight with a couple of decent little jumps too:










At this point she was excited, but felt it was time for a bigger fish. Well, about ten minutes later she got her wish, and a great fight too, as this fish was hot!










All in all not a bad day on the river for late December. We ended up hooking 6 fish, losing 1 at the boat and landing 3. It was definetly good to see the water up and looking so good, and it was nice to be out on a day that wasn't so cold out, so my wife could enjoy fishing a Michigan river during the winter... As far as colors go, no one color was hot, but gold and orange in various patterns and plug styles seemed to be a safe bet... The water was hovering around 34.5 degrees, and clarity was about as good as you will get... Happy New Year all, and tight lines


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Congrats on the fish you two......I'm headed out in the morning on a NE river...*

*Happy New Years to you and your family..*

*btw would you ask your wife where she got those gloves. i need a pair of those bad boys.....:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks! Happy New Year to you as well and good luck tomorrow ... The gloves.. what can I say about those gloves... lol...I told her they looked like something Dr. Seuss would wear:lol: she got them at J. Crew, now they are just fish holders... sadly for her I didn't have my fillet knife with me because she wanted "fish on a dish"


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

something Dr. Seuss would wear:lol: she got them at J. Crew, now they are just fish holders...


*Hahahahahaha, i bet she goes and gets another pair...:lol::lol:*

*I dont know if i'm going tomorrow, we already have close to 3 inches of fresh snow on the ground. And with the way the launch is i dont think the fresh snow is going to make it any better, but we'll see..*


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, its snowing hard here right now..I was supposed to go again myself, but I have chosen to sleep in I guess... Good luck if you still decide to go, but be careful on the roads, I am thinking with it being New Years day not much plowing will be done


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nothing better then a good looking woman holding a nice Steelhead................even with those gloves on

Congrats, look like it was a great day.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Steelplugger said:


> Had the pleasure of taking my wife out for some fishing today. She was excited to get out since it had been a while between trips. I was excited to see the water up as we got to the launch, and with the impending snow storm coming in, I thought our chances may be decent....
> It didn't take long to get things rolling, the first run we plugged we hooked a powerful fish that took my wife into a log jam...Thinking the fish was off, we had all but given up when suddenly it popped up near the surface still hooked, but still snagged around part of the log jam. Well after all of that I managed to get it in the net, just to have the boat pinch the net against the log jam so I could never scoop it up. Unfortunatley, it came unhooked and swam away, but we did get a great look at it, it was a nice 5-6 pound chromer with a beauty of a pink stripe...
> Next hook up was a hit n spit, but 5 minutes later we hooked and landed this little steelie:
> 
> ...


Looks like a blast, was that the Huron?


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats sweet!


----------

